# Watery Poop



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Today I have a bird or two with wet warery poop. Some green and some clear like just water. Not smelly all birde eating well. I have not changed food or grit they get OS with their grit. Frish water daily, ACV everother day.
Ok does anybody have ant thoughts. The only med I have here in a packet of 4 in 1from Jebbs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That could be several things...any other symptoms?

What kind of prevention treatment have you done recently?

Brought any new birds into the coop lately?

Start by giving them garlic and follow up with probiotics.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had success against watery poops by treating for cocci


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have they been offered bath water not long ago?.. sometimes when they drink too much they can have watery droppings, stress, change in temps and weather too.. I would not be so quick to give meds.. if it does not correct itself with ACV in the water and perhaps not taking them down the road and let them rest...as they are young..then you may want to medicate for cocci... the birds are young..and I know you have been taking them road training..it is stressful to the birds..they also may be drinking alot when they get back.. I would back off pushing them to fly home and just let them loft fly and mature.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> have they been offered bath water not long ago?.. sometimes when they drink too much they can have watery droppings, stress, change in temps and weather too.. I would not be so quick to give meds.. if it does not correct itself with ACV in the water and perhaps not taking them down the road and let them rest...as they are young..then you may want to medicate for cocci... the birds are young..and I know you have been taking them road training..it is stressful to the birds..they also may be drinking alot when they get back.. I would back off pushing them to fly home and just let them loft fly and mature.


The bath was in yesterday so we will just keep working with the AVC and spend this week loft flying. We lost a bird yesterday and are ready to add two younger one to the flight team so I think your right to just loft fly this week. They will get two week off as we have to go up to the US for a service and bridal shower. I think I will pick up some med just to have them on hand.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> have they been offered bath water not long ago?.. sometimes when they drink too much they can have watery droppings, stress, change in temps and weather too.. I would not be so quick to give meds.. if it does not correct itself with ACV in the water and perhaps not taking them down the road and let them rest...as they are young..then you may want to medicate for cocci... the birds are young..and I know you have been taking them road training..it is stressful to the birds..they also may be drinking alot when they get back.. I would back off pushing them to fly home and just let them loft fly and mature.


What about YBD?

Bezz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Bezz said:


> What about YBD?
> 
> Bezz


he did not say there were any deaths..or that the droppings were mucoid in yellow-green puddles. it could be some cocci multiplying, because of stress from road training them..and it could right itself..it is good to see if their natural immunities can kick in.. if not then medication help if needed... with YB sickness there is a viral aspect as well and death is common..so do I do not think his birds have that..Im pretty sure he keeps a closed loft as of right now..no new birds introduced.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> he did not say there were any deaths..or that the droppings were mucoid in yellow-green puddles. it could be some cocci multiplying, because of stress from road training them..and it could right itself..it is good to see if their natural immunities can kick in.. if not then medication help is needed... with YB sickness there is a viral aspect as well and death is common..so do I do not think his birds have that..Im pretty sure he keeps a closed loft as of right now..no new birds introduced.


Sorry!

I was only asking!

Bezz


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I really don’t think you have anything to worry about, I would wait at least another day before using any Med’s. All birds often will just excrete water alone, its the only way they can. The Feed & Water comes out of the same Place, Think about it…!!! It doesn’t mean that there is anything wrong with the birds. Its only when they excrete only water all day that you have to be vigilant & then suspect that something is definitely wrong… I see this happen with all my birds, they do it all the time! I especially noticed it when they are feeding young they will drink lots more Water in order to feed the Young or after a long flight they will gulp down lots of water and when Stressed… The first and only signs that tell me one of my birds are sick is that they don’t eat or is not moving round as they normally would or Puffiness..! This to me is the best tall tail indicator that a bird is sick… But I been dealing with Pigeons or doing this for over 40+ years, 99% of the time I merely just have to look at my flock of birds with each ones eating & behavior habits to spot a sick or stressed out bird immediately…!… But when it doubt Cage it up..! Other good Folks on this forum will have far more experience in dealing with Pigeons then I do and may have other options, Ideas & input on remedies too consider… But to you I say that you have at least demonstrated one of the main & most important keys to pigeon keeping which is to spot signs that something may be wrong…! Constantly always observing each of your birds & flock is the true sign of a caring individual & a true Pigeon Fancier…


Wow GEMcC5150, I just spotted your age and realized that it isn’t your first rodeo with dealing or keeping Pigeons. I’m sorry I thought you where a Newbie…!!!…lol


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler: I take on afence. I will alway ask question some of the best thing in life I have learned from very young people. 

spirit wings: You are also right the only new birds in my loft were born here. 

All the birds are eating well and very active so we will just keep our eyes open
Thanks All


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pigeonmumbler: I take on afence. I will alway ask question some of the best thing in life I have learned from very young people.
> 
> Thanks All


So very true!!!  I'm glad the birds are doing better!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Today I have a bird or two with wet warery poop. Some green and some clear like just water. Not smelly all birde eating well. I have not changed food or grit they get OS with their grit. Frish water daily, ACV everother day.
> Ok does anybody have ant thoughts. The only med I have here in a packet of 4 in 1from Jebbs.



Hi Gem, 


How about some good, well lit, in focus, close-up images of some fresh examples of these poops/urates?


What is their diet? And, have there been any changes to it lately? 


How are these Pigeons kept? Indoors? Outdoors?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Francesco R (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I just got a pair of white kings from Connecticut yesterday. It was a 2 1/2 drive from Long Island,NY. After I gave them a new home in my custom built loft I noticed that the droppings where watery, brown and smelly. A lot of flies got attracted from the smelly poop, so I scattered some cider wood shavings to keep the insects away. Is this caused by the trip stress or is it a sign of a disease I have to worry about and take care immediately? Thanks so much.
Frank


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Francesco R said:


> Hi, I just got a pair of white kings from Connecticut yesterday. It was a 2 1/2 drive from Long Island,NY. After I gave them a new home in my custom built loft I noticed that the droppings where watery, brown and smelly. A lot of flies got attracted from the smelly poop, so I scattered some cider wood shavings to keep the insects away. Is this caused by the trip stress or is it a sign of a disease I have to worry about and take care immediately? Thanks so much.
> Frank


Stree, change of food or water all effect the birds. As I did make sure they get frish water and some rest. Keep an eye on them for a day or two and see if anything changes. It good pracites to keep you eye on any new bird you bring into your loft. Over all I have found that the day and the day after the get the bath tub in the loft the poop is a lot wetter.


----------

